# Thinking of moving to Cyprus



## Holly03 (Oct 24, 2011)

My husband has applied for a job in Paphos and if he is successful would mean moving from the uk with our children, the oldest is 13 and the youngest is 8 months. Can anyone give me any advice, pros and cons. Are the schools any good and what is the cost of living like in comparision to the UK.
Many thanks for your time


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Holly03 said:


> My husband has applied for a job in Paphos and if he is successful would mean moving from the uk with our children, the oldest is 13 and the youngest is 8 months. Can anyone give me any advice, pros and cons. Are the schools any good and what is the cost of living like in comparision to the UK.
> Many thanks for your time


There is the International School of Paphos and you can find more detailed info on the schooling thread that is on here. I do have a young brother-in-law (16) that is the school and he is very happy there after first going to others and Greek school. As for cost compared to the UK, I believe there have been other threads on that. I am from the US and I know it is way more expensive in Paphos then most parts of the US. 
I think compared to the UK it all averages out to the same in comparison but others will surely correct me if I am wrong! 

And for the baby, there are Mums and Tots groups where babies start going with Mum as early as 6 weeks! I think the Mums needed some adult time. It is a good way to start making friends and we found it very easy to do in Paphos.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo is right in saying that the cost of living tends to average out the same as the Uk, some things are more expensive but others are cheaper.
The thing you do need to take into account though is that your children (especially the 13 year old) will need to go to private school where the English curriculum is taught. For that you need to be prepared to pay up to 10K per year per child. Younger children may settle into the local schools OK depending on their ages. There is plenty of information about schools on the sticky thread on schooling.

Veronica


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Holly, I have 3 young ones over here, eldest 13, 8yr and 4yrs, the 2 oldest go to Aspire, cost 1170euros per month for the 2 of them, we pay 10 months, International School is more expensive and a large school, 650 pupils.
Cost of living as people have stated is approx the same, if you want UK branded food you will pay more, if you are open to eating more of the fresh fruit and veg then you will pay a lot less than the UK!

Good luck

Steve


----------

